

The 10 Richest People of All Time - simonebrunozzi
http://time.com/money/3977798/the-10-richest-people-of-all-time/

======
jseliger
I think of myself as among the richest people of all time, because about ten
years ago something happened that would've killed me about 25 – 30 years
prior.

Pretty much everyone in Western countries who gets Penicillin is richer than
the richest person alive in 1900.

